# Phases about that\this



## mikasa_90

_1) This house is very big.
1)Aceasta casa e foarte mare.

2) This city is very beautiful.
2) Aceasta oras e foarte frumoasa.

3)This dos is called Fuffi.
3)Acesta caine se cheama Fuffi.

4)This hause is near to sea.
4)Aceasta casa e aproape mare.

5)i don't like t his t-shirt
5)Nu' mi place aceasta bluza.
_


----------



## (Infant)ry

Correction:

2) Acest oraş     e foarte frumos. (nt.)

3)Acest câine se cheama Fuffi. (masc.)

5) Nu-mi (îmi) place acest TRICOU! (nt.)

4) Aceasta casă e aproape DE mare.

Non dimenticare! Quando c`è un sostantivo di genere neutro, lui funziona come un sostantivo di genere maschile al singolare, mentre al plurale, funziona come un sostantivo di genere femminile.


----------



## Trisia

Nice job, Infantry! Te-ai descurcat foarte bine. Just adding a couple of diacriticals (I love nit-picking).

1) Aceast_ă_ cas_ă_ e foarte mare.


(Infant)ry said:


> 2) Acest oraş     e foarte frumos. (nt.)
> 
> 3)Acest câine se cheam_ă_ Fuffi. (masc.)
> 
> 5) Nu-mi/ Nu îmi place acest tricou. (nt.)
> 
> 4) Această casă e aproape de mare.



EDIT: I'm not correcting, really, you didn't make mistakes. Just adding those diacriticals can hardly be considered correcting


----------



## (Infant)ry

Thanks for correcting me again, Thanks all over again for everything.


----------



## mikasa_90

_Why the word 'bluza' is not correct?My romanian friend told me that, maybe it is slang?_


----------

